

Ruins of the Soviet space shuttle program - oori
http://edition.cnn.com/2015/07/03/travel/baikonur-cosmodrome-kazakhstan-soviet-space-shuttle/index.html

======
oori
More photos on his instagram:
[https://instagram.com/ralphmirebs/](https://instagram.com/ralphmirebs/)

